# [DELUGE] crash au demarrage (résolu)

## nOps34

Salut,

deluge crash au demarrage, voici le rapport d'erreur:

```
System: Linux 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Sep 12 11:06:54 CEST 2008 i686

X Vendor: The X.Org Foundation

X Vendor Release: 10300000

Selinux: No

Accessibility: Disabled

GTK+ Theme: Glossy

Icon Theme: gnome

Memory status: size: 0 vsize: 0 resident: 0 share: 0 rss: 0 rss_rlim: 0

CPU usage: start_time: 0 rtime: 0 utime: 0 stime: 0 cutime:0 cstime: 0 timeout: 0 it_real_value: 0 frequency: 0

----------- .xsession-errors (288 sec old) ---------------------

** Message: another SSH agent is running at: /tmp/ssh-tVftR14864/agent.14864

Window manager warning: Failed to read saved session file /home/nops/.metacity/sessions/default0.ms: Failed to open file '/home/nops/.metacity/sessions/default0.ms': No such file or directory

Failed to play sound: File or data not found

Unable to open desktop file /usr/share/applications/lastfm-lastfmplayer.desktop for panel launcher: No such file or directory

** (nautilus:14999): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering.

1.1.3

python: cairo.c:87: _cairo_error: Assertion `(status != CAIRO_STATUS_SUCCESS && status <= CAIRO_STATUS_INVALID_WEIGHT)' failed.

terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'

  what():  vector::_M_range_check

CalDAV Eplugin starting up ...

** (evolution:15099): DEBUG: mailto URL command: evolution %s

** (evolution:15099): DEBUG: mailto URL program: evolution
```

j'avoue que ça dépasse mes compétences..!   :Confused: Last edited by nOps34 on Fri Feb 20, 2009 8:46 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fb99

[quoteu]Window manager warning: Failed to read saved session file /home/nops/.metacity/sessions/default0.ms: Failed to open file '/home/nops/.metacity/sessions/default0.ms': No such file or directory[/quote]

est-ce que ce fichier existe ?

et puis c'est pas le messages complet ? (var/log/Xorg.0.log)

sinon il faut que tu teste les choses une par une:

- on dirait que certain fichier n'existe pas ?

- on dirait aussi que nvidia n'est pas charger ? changement de noyau ? est-ce que si tu met les drivers nv dans ton xorg.conf ça marche ?

- arrive -tu à lancer x tout seul (startx).

poste-nous ton xorg.conf , le message complet de Xorg.0.log, les autres log éventuellement, 

et pour finir qu'as-tu fait dernièrement (mise à jour, ... )

----------

## nOps34

Aucun soucis avec X.

je pense que le noeud du problème est ici:

```
nops@casa ~ $ deluge

1.1.3

python: cairo.c:87: _cairo_error: Assertion `(status != CAIRO_STATUS_SUCCESS && status <= CAIRO_STATUS_INVALID_WEIGHT)' failed.

terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'

  what():  vector::_M_range_check

```

je n'ai pas d'erreur majeure en rapport avec deluge dans le Xorg.0.log:

```
nops@casa ~ $ sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Duplicate core pointer devices.  Removing core pointer attribute from "MX Revolution"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

```

Il me semble que cela provient de cairo, j'ai testé avec les versions 1.8.6 et 1.8.4, je vais tester la 1.8.0

(le problème est survenu après une grosse mise à jour)Last edited by nOps34 on Fri Feb 20, 2009 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nOps34

Le retour à la version 1.8.0 de cairo a solutionné le problème.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## brubru

Salut.

hors sujet, mais:

 *Quote:*   

> NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).
> 
> NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering. 

 

semble indiquer que tu n'est pas dans le groupe video, donc à vérifier:

```
$ groups 

disk wheel uucp cron audio cdrom video games usb users portage plugdev qemu vboxusers

$ ls /dev/nvidia* -l

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195,   0 fév 20 09:44 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195, 255 fév 20 09:44 /dev/nvidiactl

```

et pour t'ajouter:

```
$ gpasswd -a user video
```

puis re-connection de l'utilisateur pour mettre à jour les groupes

Bruno.

----------

## nOps34

bien vu!

effectivement, je n'étais pas dans le groupe video.

j'ai modifié directement dans /etc/group

ceci dit, ma machine tournait correctement même sans cet ajout. Bizarre ou normal  :Question: 

----------

## xaviermiller

normal : une machine ne va pas fonctionner bizarrement à cause du fait qu'un utilisateur n'est pas dans le bon groupe (surtout si c'est un utilisateur "normal" pour un groupe "hardware")

----------

## bouriquo

Oui c'est juste, mais si il ne fait pas partie du groupe video, il n'aura pas l'accélération matériel du driver nvidia, du coup toutes applications utilisant opengl ne marcheront pas, cependant la partie 2D fonctionnera, c'est tout de même étonnant un tel découpage des droits ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Welcome to UNIX  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

Merci merci   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

